
What do you think about my project? - modinfo
Here you can test it, I also added a nice way to send pm where I have not seen anywhere yet
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;debsys.com&#x2F;
======
finid
I think this should carry a _Show HN_ in the title, then describe what the
program does.

